# Que a chega a desgostar/ que chega a desgostá-la??



## Peggy-Lynn

Alguem me pode dizer qual é a forma correcta de dizer esta frase com o pronome (Português europeo):

Maria Eugénia, apesar de ser a outra metade da relação, permanece quase desconhecida, descrita só da perspectiva do marido que *a chega a desgostar/ que chega a desgostá-la* intensamente.


----------



## Johannes

I would choose the last option


----------



## marta12

Nós em Portugal não usamos muito o verbo desgostar.
Por isso, eu pessoalmente, diria:

....da prespectiva do marido que magoou-a intensamente
.... que chega a magoá-la intensamente


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Nós em Portugal não usamos muito o verbo desgostar.
> Por isso, eu pessoalmente, diria:
> 
> ....da prespectiva do marido que magoou-a intensamente
> .... que chega a magoá-la intensamente



MAGOAR: causar mágoa
MÁGOA: Sentimento de dor moral e decepção de quem é alvo de atitude indelicada ou desrespeitosa; AGASTAMENTO; RESSENTIMENTO [ Antôn.: desagastamento. ]

DESGOSTAR: 
1. Dar desgosto, aborrecimento a (alguém) ou sentir-se desgostoso, aborrecido 
2. Não gostar ou deixar de gostar


----------



## anaczz

Agora fiquei em dúvida.
Esse "chega a desgostá-la" não me parece ter a intenção que a Marta deduziu.
Qual é o texto original?
A esposa é quem fica desgostosa ou magoada, como sugere a Marta ou
o marido não gosta da esposa? Neste último caso, desgostar não se aplica muito bem pois não fica nada claro.


----------



## marta12

Ah! Nem me passou pela cabeça que pudesse ser ele que teria deixado de gostar dela.
Mas, realmente, pode e deve ter esse significado.

Está-se a falar de um conto de José Régio, que nunca li. Com ele, tudo é possível.


----------



## Johannes

DESGOSTAR: 
1. Dar desgosto, aborrecimento a (alguém) ou sentir-se desgostoso, aborrecido 
2. Não gostar ou deixar de gostar 
Então eu desgostei dela tanto significa : Eu dei um desgosto a ela , como,
Eu deixei de gostar de dela ?


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

O marido desgosta da mulher (não há um texto original). Estou um pouco confundida!


----------



## Johannes

_O marido desgosta da mulher (não há um texto original). Estou um pouco confundida! _
To me this means that the husband doesn´t like his wife anymore.
_O marido deu um desgosto à mulher apesar de tanto amá-la._
The husband did something that was very disagreeable to his wife in spite of loving her so much.


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

Ok, em inglês seria:

Maria Eugenia, despite forming the other half of the relationship, remains almost unknown, described only by the husband who comes to dislike her intensely.

Então, é o marido que descreve a mulher, mas ele não gosta muito dela então a descrição não é muito positiva.


----------



## Johannes

_Então, é o marido que descreve a mulher, mas ele não gosta muito dela então a descrição não é muito positiva. _
Yes, that's it.


----------



## GamblingCamel

In EurPt are these phrasings okay?

~ chega a ter aversão a ela 
~ passa a desgostar dela

Btw, here's a WR discussion about the BrPt _desencanar de alguém_.


----------



## marta12

Peggy, não está a tradizir do Inglês?
Que tal pôr a frase em inglês?

De todos os modos, em Portugal não se usa: _desgostar de_. Dizemos: deixou de gostar dela, ou como disse o Gambling, passou a ter aversão dela.

_Desencanar_ ainda menos, Gambling


----------



## Johannes

Podemos concluir que desgostar não é : dar desgosto mas deixar de gostar?
Veja thread 4 aqui.

Meu gosto por desgosto vem desse fado:

*Nem às paredes confesso*
Não queiras gostar de mim
Sem que eu te peça
Nem me dês nada que ao fim
Eu não mereça

Vê se me deitas depois
Culpas no rosto
Isto é sincero
Porque não quero
*Dar-te um desgosto

*


----------



## anaczz

Johannes said:


> DESGOSTAR:
> 1. Dar desgosto, aborrecimento a (alguém) ou sentir-se desgostoso, aborrecido
> 2. Não gostar ou deixar de gostar
> Então eu desgostei dela tanto significa : Eu dei um desgosto a ela , como,
> Eu deixei de gostar de dela ?


Embora a palavra tenha esses dois significados, normalmente é usada, em Portugal e no Brasil, no primeiro sentido, causar ou sentir desgosto.

Eu não consigo deixar de gostar de você.
Eu não quero desgostar você. (não quero aborrecê-la, deixá-la desgostosa)
===========
Não sei se aversão seria uma boa palavra. Passa uma impressão mais ativa, mais forte, sentia-se repelido, não podia estar perto dela. Não gostar é mais "passivo".

Talvez possa contornar a questão com algo como:
...descrita apenas pelo marido que, na verdade, não gostava dela nem um pouco.
...pelo marido que não gostava muito dela.


----------



## Johannes

A minha confusão deve ser por causa do verbo desgostar poder não ser seguido por 
"de". Acho que agora entendi :
_Eu não quero desgostar você.  ( Você é que fica com desgosto )_
_Eu cheguei a desgostar *de* você. ( Eu é que fiquei com desgosto)_


----------



## anaczz

Johannes said:


> A minha confusão deve ser por causa do verbo desgostar poder não ser seguido por
> "de".  Acho que agora entendi :
> _Eu não quero desgostar você. ( Você é que fica com desgosto )_
> _Eu cheguei a desgostar *de* você. Aqui ficaria claro que eu cheguei a não gostar de você, mas parece uma forma rebuscada de falar, não muito usual._


Eu fiquei desgostoso com você (eu fico com desgosto)


----------



## will.espmx

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Alguem me pode dizer (poderia me dizer) qual é a forma correcta de dizer esta frase com o pronome (Português europeo):
> 
> Maria Eugénia, apesar de ser a outra metade da relação, permanece quase desconhecida, descrita só da perspectiva do marido que a chega a desgostar*/ que chega a desgostá-la* intensamente.




A segunda opção é a mais aceitável. Pedistes que fosse no português europeu mas acho que nem o português BR nem o PT aceitariam a primeira forma.


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

marta12 said:


> Peggy, não está a tradizir do Inglês?
> Que tal pôr a frase em inglês?
> 
> De todos os modos, em Portugal não se usa: _desgostar de_. Dizemos: deixou de gostar dela, ou como disse o Gambling, passou a ter aversão dela.
> 
> _Desencanar_ ainda menos, Gambling


Já pus, mas aqui está outra vez 

"Maria Eugenia, despite forming the other half of the relationship, remains almost unknown, described only by the husband who comes to dislike her intensely."


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, usa-se desgostar em contextos negativos, como
"O que achas/achaste? " "Não desgo[ó]sto/Não desgostei". 

Não usamos na afirmativa: Eu desgo[ó] sto._??

_No entanto, usa-se como nome: Tive um grande desgo[ô]sto.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Não sei se aversão seria uma boa palavra. Passa uma impressão mais ativa, mais forte, sentia-se repelido, não podia estar perto dela. Não gostar é mais "passivo". I was trying to find something similar to Peggy's "*dislike intensely*."


----------



## Carfer

Cá para mim, '_desgostar_' tanto pode significar _'dar desgosto a alguém'_ como _'deixar de gostar de alguém/de alguma coisa'._ No caso, suspeito que é neste último sentido que está usada. A frase não é clara, mas é para aí que pende a minha interpretação. E, desculpem, mas não há nada de estranho, nem sequer de inusual, em dizer que se '_desgostou alguém'_ ou que _'se desgostou de alguém ou de alguma coisa'_, em ambos os casos no sentido de deixar de gostar. Quanto à regência preposicional, a com '_de_' parece-me também normalíssima.
Isto não quer dizer que discorde da afirmação da englismania de que o uso mais frequente de '_desgostar_' hoje em dia é nessas frases negativas, nas quais, aliás, o sentido até é um tanto alterado, porque responder a uma pergunta sobre se se gosta com um _'Não desgosto'_ significa, habitualmente, que se gosta de forma pouco intensa, que não se gosta muito, se bem que também não se rejeite. Em todo o caso, pelo menos para mim, usar _'desgostar'_ em frases afirmativas e no sentido de deixar de gostar, é algo que me parece inteiramente normal. Eu uso (talvez porque estou a ficar velho). Dito doutra maneira, não tenho nada contra a primeira forma, ainda que não a usaria em contextos que pudessem criar ambiguidades de sentido.


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> ....da prespectiva do marido que magoou-a intensamente


Em Portugal se usa ênclise com a palavra atrativa _que_?


----------



## Duhveed

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Ok, em inglês seria:
> 
> Maria Eugenia, despite forming the other half of the relationship, remains almost unknown, described only by the husband who comes to dislike her intensely.
> 
> Então, é o marido que descreve a mulher, mas ele não gosta muito dela então a descrição não é muito positiva.


 
Peggy-Lynn,

Since we've seen that "desgostar" is used in very specific ways, maybe the best way to translate the phrase would be by using a different expression with the same meaning.

I would translate it like this:
"Maria Eugénia, apesar de constituir a outra metade da relação, permanece quase incógnita, descrita apenas pelo marido, que sente por ela uma intensa *aversão.*"

aversão=aversion

Hope that helps.
Cheers!


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

Duhveed said:


> Peggy-Lynn,
> 
> Since we've seen that "desgostar" is used in very specific ways, maybe the best way to translate the phrase would be by using a different expression with the same meaning.
> 
> I would translate it like this:
> "Maria Eugénia, apesar de constituir a outra metade da relação, permanece quase incógnita, descrita apenas pelo marido, que sente por ela uma intensa *aversão.*"
> 
> aversão=aversion
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Cheers!


That does help a lot! This forum is so helpful for thinks like this, especially because you never get enough detail from a dictionary to work out the specifics of a particular word! Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions


----------



## will.espmx

No Brasil usa-se "desgostar de"--> gostava e passou a desgostar de=>Maria desgostou de seu marido.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

Uhm ,deixei de gostar e desgostar ,ao meno pra mim sao quase a mesma coisa.

Grossly translation deixei de gostar=to stop to like (??? my...scottish  english) em portugues seria cessar de gostar,desgostar = dislike ,nao  utilizei "disgust" porque em Ingles nao tem a forma positiva "gust".

Pra compreender melhor,substitues esse des- com nao (des- do latim dis =not,nao)


*chega a desgostar =*chega a nao gostar
*chega a desgostá-la*=chega a nao gosta-la



Carfer said:


> Cá para mim, '_desgostar_' tanto pode significar _'dar desgosto a alguém'_ como _'deixar de gostar de alguém/de alguma coisa'._  No caso, suspeito que é neste último sentido que está usada. A frase  não é clara, mas é para aí que pende a minha interpretação. E,  desculpem, mas não há nada de estranho, nem sequer de inusual, em dizer  que se '_desgostou alguém'_ ou que _'se desgostou de alguém ou de alguma coisa'_, em ambos os casos no sentido de deixar de gostar. Quanto à regência preposicional, a com '_de_' parece-me também normalíssima.
> Isto não quer dizer que discorde da afirmação da englismania de que o uso mais frequente de '_desgostar_'  hoje em dia é nessas frases negativas, nas quais, aliás, o sentido até é  um tanto alterado, porque responder a uma pergunta sobre se se gosta  com um _'Não desgosto'_ significa, habitualmente, que se gosta de  forma pouco intensa, que não se gosta muito, se bem que também não se  rejeite. Em todo o caso, pelo menos para mim, usar _'desgostar'_ em  frases afirmativas e no sentido de deixar de gostar, é algo que me  parece inteiramente normal. Eu uso (talvez porque estou a ficar velho).  Dito doutra maneira, não tenho nada contra a primeira forma, ainda que  não a usaria em contextos que pudessem criar ambiguidades de  sentido.



Aquilo que escreveu e muito pertinente,o Portugues do Portugal  assim como o Italiano e o Latim funcionam na mesma manera (a esse ponto  penso que tambem o Espanol funciona assim).
Entao si e assim ,algumas pequenas regras poderiam ser:

deixei de gostar=cessar de gostar
desgostar = dislike
Nas formas reflexivas adiciona o de: *desgostar-se+de* algo ou alguem.
Nas formas passivas adiciona o de ou da (sobre o *da *nao tenho certeza espera algum lusofone): *ser desgostado +de/da* algo ou alguem.
Nas formas positivas soamente *desgostar*.
Depois tem a "opcao/regra brasileira" das formas positivas:*desgostar+de*.
Nao tenho ideia de como funcionam em Brasil as formas reflexivas e passivas.Mas.... tudo isso e Brasilll!


----------



## marta12

Vamos lá recomeçar.

O que eu disse foi que: *não usamos muito o verbo desgostar

Desgostá-la*,além de me lembrar Camilo Castelo Branco, lembra-me o _degustar uma refeição_. Duvido, repito, só duvido, que Régio a usasse.

Tenho muita pena, Carfer, mas não estou de acordo consigo.
O facto de o Carfer a usar, não quer dizer que seja uma forma verbal muito comum.

Antigamente usava-se mais; lembro-me muito bem da minha avó a usar, mas, hoje em dia, é raríssimo ouvi-la.


----------



## Istriano

> *desgostar*           | _v. tr._           | _v. intr._           | _v. pron._
> 
> *desgostar*            -           *                 Conjugar               *
> _v. tr._
> 1.           Causar desgosto a; descontentar.
> 2.           Causar aborrecimento.
> 3.           Penalizar.
> _v. intr._
> 4.           Não gostar; desagradar.
> _v. pron._
> 5.           Perder o gosto.
> 6.           Desagradar-se, aborrecer-se.
> 7.           Magoar-se; melindrar-se.


http://priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=desgostar


 Pelo visto, o verbo se usa em Portugal. 


*TVI - Secret Story - Ivo diz não desgostar de Ana Isabel*


----------



## marta12

Olá Istriano

mas o que é que você não percebeu em: *não usamos muito esse verbo*?
Eu não disse que não era usado, disse que não era muito usado e não é!!
Que é raro ser usado, que não faz parte da nossa linguagem habitual!!


----------



## will.espmx

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Já pus coloquei, mas aqui está outra vez
> 
> "Maria Eugenia, despite forming the other half of the relationship, remains almost unknown, described only by the husband who comes to dislike her intensely."


----------



## will.espmx

Eroi Del Mare said:


> Uhm ,deixei de gostar e desgostar ,ao meno pra mim sao quase a mesma coisa.
> ( ao menos para mim são quase a mesma coisa):
> Grossly translation deixei de gostar=to stop to like (??? my...scottish  english) em (no) portugues  (português) seria cessar de gostar,desgostar = dislike ,nao   (não) utilizei "disgust" porque em (no) Ingles nao (Inglês não)  tem a forma positiva "gust".
> 
> Pra compreender melhor,substitues  (substitua) esse (o) des- com nao  (por/pelo adverbio de negação "não") (des- do latim dis =not,nao)
> 
> 
> *chega a desgostar =*chega a nao (não) gostar
> *chega a desgostá-la*=chega a nao gosta-la (não gostá-la)
> 
> Aquilo que (você) escreveu e (é) muito pertinente,o  Portugues do  (Português de ) Portugal  assim como o Italiano e o  Latim funcionam na  (da) mesma manera (forma/maneira)   (a esse ponto  penso que tambem o Espanol funciona assim (nesse  ponto/desta forma penso que o Espanhol também funciona assim) ).
> Entao  (Então) si e (se é) assim, algumas pequenas regras poderiam ser:
> deixei de gostar=cessar de gostar
> desgostar = dislike
> Nas formas reflexivas adiciona (adiciona-se) o de: *desgostar-se+de* algo ou alguem.
> Nas formas passivas adiciona (adiciona-se)  o de ou da (sobre o *da *nao (não) tenho certeza espera (espere) algum lusofone (lusófono): *ser desgostado +de/da* algo ou alguem (alguém).
> Nas formas positivas soamente (somente) *desgostar*.
> Depois tem a "opcao/regra brasileira" das formas positivas:*desgostar+de*.
> Nao tenho ideia de como funcionam em Brasil as formas reflexivas e  passivas (Não tenho idéia de como as formas reflexivas e passivas  funcionam no português brasileiro) .Mas.... tudo isso e (é)  Brasilll!



Desculpa mas como você é italiano, até te entendo mas estou te corrigindo para que você aprenda mais do português (brasileiro).


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

marta12 said:


> Eu não disse que não era usado, disse que não era muito usado e não é!!



Entao,que "desgostar" seja raro è correto(?),mas ao mesmo tempo è tambem correto que se pode utilizar.Como utiliza-lo na forma correta?
Aqui tem algumas sugestoes.



Carfer said:


> Cá para mim, '_desgostar_' tanto pode significar _'dar desgosto a alguém'_ como _'deixar de gostar de alguém/de alguma coisa'._  No caso, suspeito que é neste último sentido que está usada. A frase  não é clara, mas é para aí que pende a minha interpretação. E,  desculpem, mas não há nada de estranho, nem sequer de inusual, em dizer  que se '_desgostou alguém'_ ou que _'se desgostou de alguém ou de alguma coisa'_, em ambos os casos no sentido de deixar de gostar. Quanto à regência preposicional, a com '_de_' parece-me também normalíssima.
> Isto não quer dizer que discorde da afirmação da englismania de que o uso mais frequente de '_desgostar_'  hoje em dia é nessas frases negativas, nas quais, aliás, o sentido até é  um tanto alterado, porque responder a uma pergunta sobre se se gosta  com um _'Não desgosto'_ significa, habitualmente, que se gosta de  forma pouco intensa, que não se gosta muito, se bem que também não se  rejeite. Em todo o caso, pelo menos para mim, usar _'desgostar'_ em  frases afirmativas e no sentido de deixar de gostar, é algo que me  parece inteiramente normal. Eu uso (talvez porque estou a ficar velho).  Dito doutra maneira, não tenho nada contra a primeira forma, ainda que  não a usaria em contextos que pudessem criar ambiguidades de  sentido.


----------



## marta12

Também já disse que não estava de acordo com o Carfer.

 Pois é, para mim não é a froma mais correcta.
Quando muito «...acabou por desgostar-se dela»
Mesmo assim, duvido que um revisor de uma tradução, não chamasse a atenção do tradutor para essa forma verbal.
Eu, acharia sempre que o tradutor tinha ficado "agarrado" ao termo inglês _dislike_, e pensaria que estava mal traduzido.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

marta12 said:


> Pois é, para mim não é a froma mais correcta.
> Quando muito «...acabou por desgostar-se dela»
> Mesmo assim, duvido que um revisor de uma tradução, não chamasse a atenção do tradutor para essa forma verbal.



Pode me explicar um pouco melhor esse "«...acabou por desgostar-se dela»",para vc è "mais correcta" essa frase ou ?


----------



## marta12

«...acabou por desgostá-la intensamente», para mim é uma má tradução.
«...acabou por desgostar-se dela intensamente» é uma tradução menos má que a anterior e nenhuma delas é correcta, para mim.

acabou por desgostar-se dela intensamente = deixou de gostar dela intensamente = acabou por ter-lhe aversão = acabou por sentir-lhe aversão

A última, para mim, é a forma mais correcta.


----------



## will.espmx

Eroi Del Mare said:


> Entao (Então) ,que "desgostar" seja raro è (é) correto(?),mas ao mesmo tempo è tambem  (é também) correto que se pode (pode-se) utilizar (utilizá-lo).Como utiliza-lo (utilizá-lo) na (de) forma correta?
> Aqui tem algumas sugestoes (sugestões).


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

marta12 said:


> «...acabou por desgostá-la intensamente», para mim é uma má tradução.
> «...acabou por desgostar-se dela intensamente» é uma tradução menos má que a anterior e nenhuma delas é correcta, para mim.
> 
> acabou por desgostar-se dela intensamente = deixou de gostar dela



Uhm sim tem razao è uma possivel traduçao,acho que ,mais  ou meno,entendi onde fica o problema .

Se escrevo " vc me desgostas" ,vc compreendes aquilo que eu quero dizer,"_cioè"_, que nao gosto vc ou que vc me dàs degosto?

é quando utiliza-se o verbo "chegar"+desgostar que comenzam os problemas?


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

marta12 said:


> «...acabou por desgostá-la intensamente», para mim é uma má tradução.
> «...acabou por desgostar-se dela intensamente» é uma tradução menos má que a anterior e nenhuma delas é correcta, para mim.
> 
> acabou por desgostar-se dela intensamente = deixou de gostar dela intensamente = acabou por ter-lhe aversão = acabou por sentir-lhe aversão
> 
> A última, para mim, é a forma mais correcta.


Mas não seria "acabou por *se* desgostar dela"/ "acabou por lhe ter aversão" etc? Eu aprendi que o pronome sempre fica antes do verbo depois de "por"


----------



## marta12

Sim Peggy!
As minhas desculpas.


----------



## marta12

Não só, Eroi Del Mare, adoro este nome.

A junção dos dois é terrível, mas o desgostar também é muito mau.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

Uhm entao è desgostar o problema uhm...que esquisito,fiz uma pequena pesquisa no Google ,nao tenho ideia se pode ser util:

Desgostar About 96,800 results  
Deixar de gostar About 328,000 results  
Causar desgosto About 2,700 results
Provocar desgosto About 313 results
Fazer perder o gosto About 486 results
Dar desgosto About 5,950 results



marta12 said:


> Eroi Del Mare, adoro este nome.


Penso que "nao te desgostas" (rsrs) porque vc é portugues .


----------



## marta12

os basileiros usam mais desgostar, se não estou errada.


----------

